
Classics of Computer Science: A List – Harry Lewis, Harvard - finolex1
http://harry-lewis.blogspot.com/2016/12/classics-of-computer-science.html
======
finolex1
Here's a master list of links to most of the papers mentioned:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wS6O7-ZoFL7Cfjgt-
kdh...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wS6O7-ZoFL7Cfjgt-
kdhYxfg0qHdXyzpjJxikiqNPZg/edit#gid=65049622)

